# UFC 74 Videos



## Andrew Green (Aug 26, 2007)

Randy Couture vs Gabriel Gonzaga
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1pyvxfosYGTIQk3vo[/dmv]

Renato Babalu Sobral vs David Heath
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5ngtIk2btaos6k1tI[/dmv]


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 26, 2007)

For some reason, the embedded videos aren't loading.  I've got a fast connection and they just aren't coming through.  Links?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 26, 2007)

my fault, watching and posting at the same time, not paying enough attention 

All fixed now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Andrew thanks a lot for posting these.  I missed the live event because I was on vacation.  I definately enjoyed the St. Pierre vs. Koschek fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 26, 2007)

Fixed again, and added the Heath vs Sobral fight... the source of the big blood stain


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 26, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Fixed again, and added the Heath vs Sobral fight... the source of the big blood stain


 
What does everyone think of the end of that fight?  Was Babalu just trying to add insult to injury or was it an honest mistake?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 26, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> What does everyone think of the end of that fight?  Was Babalu just trying to add insult to injury or was it an honest mistake?



Heath apparently showed up for the weigh-ins wearing a shirt with a picture of Babalu being arrested.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 26, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Heath apparently showed up for the weigh-ins wearing a shirt with a picture of Babalu being arrested.


 
I read in another thread that this fight was not televised?  Could this nastiness be the reason?


----------



## rutherford (Aug 26, 2007)

Apparently, the Nevada State Athletic Commission is withholding half of the purse from Sobral until they meet and discuss the fight.  I wonder if he'll catch a fine and/or suspension.

Personally, I don't think that ref handled the fight well.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 26, 2007)

rutherford said:


> Apparently, the Nevada State Athletic Commission is withholding half of the purse from Sobral until they meet and discuss the fight. I wonder if he'll catch a fine and/or suspension.
> 
> Personally, I don't think that ref handled the fight well.


 
Yeah, its probably one of the uglier MMA fights that I've seen.  Most of the time I feel that I'm watching a sport, but this felt more like an underground street fight.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a tough call whether or not the fight should have been stopped, that much blood and domination though, I'm thinking it should have been called long before.

Babalu deserves a fine and suspension for ignoring the ref on the tap. No question he knew what he was doing, he's just a punk.


----------



## Boomer (Aug 26, 2007)

That fight should've been stopped the moment Heath had to wipe blood out of his eyes.

I think Babalu  was trying to make a point.  What the point is, I'm unsure, but we'll be hearing about it for a looooooooooooooooooong time I bet.


----------



## geocad (Aug 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Fixed again, and added the Heath vs Sobral fight... the source of the big blood stain


 
I was able to see the last fight but the others say they were deleted. Thanks for the sobral fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2007)

Fixed the Couture fight, others are gone for now.


----------



## geocad (Aug 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Fixed the Couture fight, others are gone for now.


Thanks for this fight too!  Any idea on timing for the GSP fight?  What about past fights?  I still can't seem to find the Kosh/Sanches fight online.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2007)

geocad said:


> Thanks for this fight too!  Any idea on timing for the GSP fight?  What about past fights?  I still can't seem to find the Kosh/Sanches fight online.



Got me, I don't upload them, just link to them 

Was a good fight though


----------

